# 5 females, 4 males, Tehachapi and Los Angeles, CA



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Country: United States of America
State/Region: California
City/Town: Tehachapi and Los Angeles
Number of rats: 9
Gender: male (4) and female (5)
Age(s): 3 months and 13 days
Name(s): Currently being changed
Colours: 8 agouti hooded, 1 agouti berkshire (male)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Owner gave up the litter to the rescue.
Temperament: Girls are a bit skittish around people but very active in the cage, boys are more comfortable around people and very active in the cage.
Medical problems: none as of now
Will the group be split: yes, the girls are at the Tehachapi location and the boys are at the West Los Angeles location.
Transport available: Maybe, depending on where.
Other: Each adoption includes a sample bag of Harlan Teklad Diamond Soft bedding (that's what we use) and a bag of food to take home with you. This is offered at the West Los Angeles location only. (for now)
URL of Pictures: Updated pictures will be posted soon. Here are baby pictures taken by the previous owner:

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4036748.0

http://www.goosemoose.com/component...rum,rat/topic,4037643.msg4380436/,#msg4380436

URL of Videos: none
Preferred donation: $10 for rescues older than 3 months, $12 for rescues younger than 3 months.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I have the 5 girls, so I decided to share some pictures (finally!).
They have been named Bambi, Firefly, Luna, Invidia, and Valentine just so they actually have names and can be easily identfied by me

Luna

















Firefly

















Bambi

















Invidia

















Valentine

















www.rockstarrats.com is the rescue's website.
You can also PM me for more information 

Sasha

(Sorry if everything is a bit large, I changed the size so I don't know what happened :/)


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

they are so cute! i wish i could bring them all home!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

You have very adorable rats, EchoLocation - but could you _please_ post this topic in the 'Meet My Rat" forum section? This is a thread for rats needing homes, not a random free-space to post pictures. I understand you are new here so I am just helping you. Thank you :wink:


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Catherine said:


> You have very adorable rats, EchoLocation - but could you _please_ post this topic in the 'Meet My Rat" forum section? This is a thread for rats needing homes, not a random free-space to post pictures. I understand you are new here so I am just helping you. Thank you :wink:


these photos are of the girls up for adoption i believe


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

The author of this thread is a different member with a diferent username. Unless EchoLocation has two accounts, I believe EchoLocation might have made a mistake and put his post in this thrad instead of selecting the 'New Topic' button at the top of the page. Though I don't know for sure. :? You get what I mean?


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

Catherine said:


> The author of this thread is a different member with a diferent username. Unless EchoLocation has two accounts, I believe EchoLocation might have made a mistake and put his post in this thrad instead of selecting the 'New Topic' button at the top of the page. Though I don't know for sure. ? You get what I mean?


I'm actually a she 

And thanks for your concern but these are actually pictures of the 5 girls who are up for adoption, I have them for quaratine and will be fostering them. Rockstarrats' introduction thread mentioned that I was her partner, and am the Tehachapi location (where the girls are located).

Thanks though Catherine; if the mods still think that I should move my post then they can let me know 

Sasha


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

Catherine said:


> This is a thread for rats needing homes, not a random free-space to post pictures. I understand you are new here so I am just helping you. Thank you :wink:


I understand you're new here too, (looks like you're newer than me actually ) but thanks.


----------



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

I am sorry to see there was any misunderstanding. Yes, I am the person who posted this topic. ECHOLOCATION is my partner and she is located in Tehachapi, CA. Together we cover a decent radius and there are rescues being cared for in both of our locations. 
The pictures she has posted are of our current rescues up for adoption. They are still in quarantine, but will be ready for homes soon.
Their photos are also up on the RESCUE'S WEBSITE. 

www.rockstarrats.com

A litter of ALL DUMBO babies will be up for adopting too. The doe is early in her pregnancy, but the babies will be ready to go home in about 9 week. The doe is a Russian Blue Point Siamese and the buck is an Agouti. The doe will stay with me at the rescue until her babies are weaned, and then will be returned to the owner. I will care for the litter and adopt them out. 
If anyone is interested, please visit the site and fill out a reservation form.
Thanks!


----------

